
Vaughan Oliver, Graphic Designer for Pixies, Cocteau Twins, and More, Dead at 62 - evo_9
https://pitchfork.com/news/vaughan-oliver-graphic-designer-for-pixies-cocteau-twins-and-more-dead-at-62/
======
batt4good
Wow, 62 is young for someone to pass these days. Makes me think hard / start
to question how much of my income I'm socking away in index funds / being
frugal :/

